# portal vein resection



## jgray2006 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hoping someone can help me. Dr performed a resection of the protal vein with primary anastomosis and celiac dissection. Having difficulty finding a code that describes this. Pt also had a distal pancreatectomy. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## syllingk (Aug 21, 2012)

I am thinking 48140 and 35221


----------



## jgray2006 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I had asked the doctor about using the 35221 and is still unhappy with that. He is insisting there has to be a more specific code for this. I have searched throughout the entire code book and have not been able to find anything. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

